# I bought this for $40



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

This was an ebay BIN or Best Offer auction. We settled in on $40. I picked it up so there was no shipping cost.



















I have been wanting to build a small test track for in the house, and this is perfect. I am going to modify the side rails a little to fit on the shelves and I will probably repaint them "Petty Blue":thumbsup:

It is a "door" track w/TOMY track, w/2 power supplies and 4 controllers.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice find!!


----------



## Thomas Hint (Jan 10, 2007)

put hinges on it and hang it on a wall for a drop down.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thomas Hint said:


> put hinges on it and hang it on a wall for a drop down.


I considered that. The shelves are already there and wall mounting will not free up any floor space.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool beans!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

As they say on Barrett Jackson: well bought!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great snag!


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

plain, simple, small, and yet has the feel of a real road course. Good deal!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Good Deal :thumbsup:


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

sweet!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I thought I was going to be able to buy a short piece of 1" X 4" and fill in the gap. WRONG!! I don't know for sure what the previous owner used for the side rails, but my guess it was some kind of custom trim. It was not a standard size. I went to Home Depot and got a couple 10' X 1" X 4" and made new side rails. The color isn't exactly Petty Blue, but it's close enough.

Here are the shelves I am using. I have had these since the early 90's and used them for several different uses. The distance between the uprights is 30", same size as the door.:










Here is the track sitting on the shelves w/o the one side rail installed:










Here it is installed:










Doin' the happy dance!:woohoo:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, Testing here we come!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and .... there ya go !


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Speaking of Petty Blue*

Some of my King's collection:



















Some of my ultra rare, scarce, HTF, big buck, NIP, mint,collectible, .....










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Nicely detailed track for a really nice price!! I always liked the idea of a pit lane. 
Cool Eldon score board you put on it!



Dominic


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Morty-

I just picked up the perfect thing for you and it would go perfect with that.....give me a call, will be in the remainder of the week!

-------------------------
www.SotCarJohnnies.com


----------

